# Key West area 3/19 & 20



## Ashbris (Feb 3, 2016)

Looking for a studio or one bedroom in the Key West area....I know it's a long shot


----------



## herillc (Feb 4, 2016)

Ashbris said:


> Looking for a studio or one bedroom in the Key West area....I know it's a long shot



Are you looking for 1 night (3/19) or a whole week?


----------



## Ashbris (Feb 4, 2016)

I was looking for one or two nights. Now we ended up booking our flights for the 20th and leaving on the 24th. I have enough points to stay at La Concha for at least two nights, I will probably just pay to stay there the other two =)


----------

